# Davy Crockett Table



## OrcSlayer

Good day!

I recently received a GMG Davy Crockett for Xmas. I have used it a couple of times with great results, and I absolutely love the size for my small family. The issue I am finding is that I would prefer the convenience of having it sit higher up on a table, preferably where I can take the legs off of the pellet grill. Do any of the Davy Crockett owners out there have some hacks they use? I worry that a camping table will not be strong enough to hold it with a full hopper.


----------



## idahopz

Love the Davy, hated the legs. I bought an inexpensive Harbor Freight toolbox for a couple of my cookers that bring them to eye level and allow storage of all the fuel and utensils I need to make the cookers work.

Works great for at home, but clearly not when using it as a tailgating unit. However, when on the road in an RV, I've not come up with a good portable solution yet, and live with the little spring legs :D


----------



## SmokinAl

Now that is a darn good looking setup Pete!
You have all that storage space and you don't have to bend over.
Which at my age is a real plus!! :(
Al


----------



## OrcSlayer

Thanks for info, I will look into it. I imagine it would be pretty easy to roll those babies outside if needed.


----------



## idahopz

Thanks Al!

You and me both regarding bending over - I did not really like using both the Davy and Bradley because of having to stoop to ground level. My problem is that I do not have the skills to construct something custom, but even I can assemble a rolling tool box :D


----------



## idahopz

OrcSlayer said:


> Thanks for info, I will look into it. I imagine it would be pretty easy to roll those babies outside if needed.



Yes indeed; the wheels are large and rubbery. They roll smoothly out of the garage when I cook. They roll way better than my Traeger


----------



## SonnyE

idahopz said:


> Love the Davy, hated the legs. I bought an inexpensive Harbor Freight toolbox for a couple of my cookers that bring them to eye level and allow storage of all the fuel and utensils I need to make the cookers work.
> 
> Works great for at home, but clearly not when using it as a tailgating unit. However, when on the road in an RV, I've not come up with a good portable solution yet, and live with the little spring legs :D


I *LIKE* that!




OrcSlayer said:


> Thanks for info, I will look into it. I imagine it would be pretty easy to roll those babies *outside if needed*.



"_*outside if needed"*_
Well, yeah. My wife would have a tizzy if I smoked up the house. LOL! :confused:
She doesn't even like the smell of the smoke on my clothes.
Do you think she's a bit unreasonable? I think she's a bit unreasonable myself. ;)
A man's gotta do, what a mans gotta do...


----------



## Phil Chart

I did the same thing as idahopz did (for my Bradley) for the same reasons. Lots of good storage in that inexpensive tool box from harbor freight


----------



## OrcSlayer

Thanks for the input. I found a rolling 3 rack shelving unit to put it on. Looking forward to getting all my tools in one place and moving it with ease. Will post pics when its all together.


----------



## flash gordon m.d.

I bought a $35 Lifeline folding table from Amazon, laid a rubber mat on top which i covered with four 1' x 2' floor tiles from home depot. with a couple of layers of aluminum foil (shiny side up) under my Davy Crockett, the tile surface under the foil stayed below 105 with the smoker at 350.

works great.


----------



## Joeuke

OrcSlayer said:


> Thanks for the input. I found a rolling 3 rack shelving unit to put it on. Looking forward to getting all my tools in one place and moving it with ease. Will post pics when its all together.



What shelving unit did you get?


----------



## Joeuke

How would some big floor tiles work as an insulation on a table??


----------



## bluewhisper

BTW Harbor Freight also sells a paper towel holder made to go on the side of a toolbox. It's actually two separate pieces with magnets. That could go on the side of the short box.

I have one of those holders on the side of my refrigerator, which is at the end of the counter by the sink. That works well, and the towels don't take up counter space, and it isn't a permanent installation.


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Idea, Pete!!
Nice Set-up !

Bear


----------



## Lonzinomaker

I made a simple wood cart using 1x4 and 4 in casters from Harbor Freight, cost about $25. Also had some scrap cement board that I used for the top of cart.  That way I can leave the legs on for traveling. I keep the welders blanket there for convenience :)


----------



## smokinbarrles

Cool idea. i have been planning to make a cart for my mes140 but still need it low enough to reach and read the top panel. of course im sure it will turn into a pain adding cabinet doors and paneling to make it look decent. i need to look and see if they sell a short one.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinbarrles said:


> Cool idea. i have been planning to make a cart for my mes140 but still need it low enough to reach and read the top panel. of course im sure it will turn into a pain adding cabinet doors and paneling to make it look decent. i need to look and see if they sell a short one.




To me, 2' off the floor is perfect:
No bending over, and comfortable height for reading controls & shoving the Therm probes down the top vent.

I don't have wheels on mine---I have two of the 4 boxes I made for chainsaw carving, made out of 2 X 12s and a piece of 3/4" Plywood for the top. Then I put a sheet of aluminum on the top one to make it easier to keep clean.

Bear


----------



## smokinbarrles

bear,

I was thinking somewhere in the 20-24 inch height range. I will be needing some type of wheels to roll out from under the overhang and away from the wall. I think ill also enclose it for storage of pellets and chips and such. i only have a small out door patio area so compact and neat are my preferred goal.

tried searching the forums to get ideas....didn't find much ill post mine once i get it done to hopefully inspire someone.

BTW those carvings you do are awesome!


----------



## 2jollyrogers

First post here. I just got a Davy Crockett as part of their Black Friday specials. I have a large and a small BGE already and I use a temperature controller on the large one. I wanted something more portable and was considering getting another temperature controller for the small BGE when I saw the price of the GMG Davy Crockett.
I really like the portability as the wife and I are looking at RV's this year. But after several cooks, I have found it's a pain to move from the garage to the driveway. I didn't want a big cart, as the height doesn't really bother me. Just a way to wheel it outside when not in tailgate mode.
I went to Menard's and bought a pack of broom clips and a 30" moving dolly.
Works great. It's cheap and doesn't take up much space. Plus, it's still completely intact if I want to tailgate.

So for $20 here is my solution:


----------

